# meyer e47 slow responce



## matt418235 (Nov 20, 2010)

about 6 months ago i bought a plow truck from the dealership i work at. they kept it in as good aas shape as possibl for a 94 f250 that needs a lot of loving. my question is that the plow was always slow to move the plow left and right as well as liftin. we had an issue with it at the end of the season last year and i replaced the c valve still didnt take care of it. i have taked the p/a block and cleaned it out and all the filters that i had found. also put a new hose on that goes fromt the pump to the angle cylinder and new oil in the pump. it now works but is slow to angle the plow. not sure if this is an easy fix or not. i have been continplating on buying a remaned unit but if i can fix the one i got and save the money i will do that. any and all help will b much appreciated thanks


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Try going to MEYERPRODUCTS.COM look under the tech support tab, then troubleshooting, locate your plow pump and take it from there.

It almost sounds though like your motor is getting weak or it's not pumping fluid correctly.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Meyers plows are slow, I just bought a TJ with a meyers on it and compared to my Boss these thing is slow as a 90 year old man with no legs. Now Boss plows are super fast, the meyers is just a slower plow. Now if yours is real slow you may have problems, what pump do you have a E-47?

Mike


----------



## matt418235 (Nov 20, 2010)

yes i have an e47 unit. now i hooked up the plow on my truck for fun today and wanted to push the plow side to side by hand with the power angle hose connected to the angle cylinders and i went smooth and then hooked it to the pump and now it works fine. maybe just had an air pocket somewhere stupid. think that i am goint to change the fluid in the angle cylinders as well. i have plowed with this truck for years and never had an issue with it at all. just so happens that when i bought it it decided to pitch a fit. i also have an older chevy with the same set up and that unit moves a lot faster and smoother than this one but now since today it works like the chevy plow does.


----------



## 525Enterprises (Nov 29, 2010)

on the e47 pumps there are three filters. If these are all clean there is only one issue if the plow moves slow in all directions and you have good electrical connections and your electric motor is functioning properly. Its a weak hydro pump. If its moving slow side to side and seams to drift back easily if you touch something its a crossover valve. Hope this info helps


----------

